

Ask HN: How much time do you spend on HN a week? - processing


======
orky56
1-2 hours a day. Obviously you are not asking this question as though time on
HN is wasted but it's important to know how my time breaks down.

0:45 General browsing: HN is a relevant news source for some subjects that I
care about. I am entertained and happen to learn some thing along the way.
Although I am not on the HN website the entirety of this period, I am reading
in-depth article through links which HN provided.

0:45 Targeted learning: As a new hacker, I find HN's current article and those
from the archive invaluable resources for understanding the community's
response to new frameworks, technologies, etc. I use HN as a supplemental
textbook to learn about use cases and some nuggets of wisdom

0:30 Giving back: I hate to only consume content. I'd rather have a seed:leach
ratio of at least 0.33. This is my half selfish, half altruistic way of
bettering myself and hopefully helping others. That's also a way of forcing
myself to internalize my experiences and provide some analysis.

------
tannerj
Probably about 1-2 hours. I used to use the maxvisit/minaway feature, but I
found myself cheating the system. I'd open a new browser that wasn't logged
into my account/open multiple tabs in rapid succession to read after I got
locked out. So I stopped using that and now just guilt myself into logging
off.

------
bluerail
3 - 4 hours a day.. It's too much, but also i am kind of social shy and new in
this dev world., so, surfing HN is a big help to understand the community,
what's going on around, and who knows that would get me out of this strange
shyness i have..

------
guybrushT
An unhealthy amount of time. If I have to quantify - then I'd say about 8
hours. Reading the comments, some of which are super insightful is addictive.

------
coreymgilmore
Too much. But thats why maxvisit and minaway are for!

------
kinj28
we use teamgum.com in our startup where me & my 2 colleagues are very much
regular on HN. We end up sharing a lot of interesting links. This makes
curation of content far more better & time saving for us.

Just to answer your question - a good 30 mins additional on HN platform works
very well for me to check on things that we may have missed out.

------
pallavkaushish
Just checked my RescueTime account, spent about 2.5 hours last week on HN
which accounts for about 6% of my total time spent on laptop.

------
2D
1/2hr a day, but probably lying to myself and underestimating.

------
ShaneCurran
I couldn't put an exact number on it, but too much.

------
danielforsyth
This would make a pretty cool (depressing) app.

------
abimaelmartell
I always have a HN tab on my browser

------
ASquare
What coreygilmore said :)

------
happyscrappy
Close to a week!

------
bradleysmith
about an hour a day.

